

Need a suggestion for a name for a JS framework - ameyakarve

Hey, 
I have built this Event Driven JS framework over Twitter Flight. It has support for more tighter models, with event triggering on changes etc. I was not able to think of a good name. Could you suggest something?
======
omgmog
Tight Flight

------
dylanhassinger
Ticket.js ?

------
heldrida
Drivent.js

